# New Corks Arrived!



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

This picture is the front and back side of my new corks. Pretty excited on how they came out! Order was for 1000 corks and hopefully that will take me into Spring. Sorry about the size of the picture as it would not reduce down for me for some reason.


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks good. Now save them after opening and make a cork table or hang on your wall in a frame.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Tom, I haven't really gotten into saving corks but I have done so for other people. The cost of these go down dramatically from here on. I wanted to pass one out to each person at my party Saturday but they came in a day late. Oh well we'll be having another one in October.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Those look great Dan! Is that all natural cork? Spring Huh? 1000? You are making a lot of wine there!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 16, 2010)

Wowzers! i want to do that. i guess i need to work on my wine making skills first, though, huh?
Did i miss the post? Where did you get these made? i figure the initial cost was for the "die"?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Those look great Dan! Is that all natural cork? Spring Huh? 1000? You are making a lot of wine there!



Rich, those are 1+1 corks. Natural cork disks on top and bottom.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought that is what they looked like, but my eyes aren't great!


----------



## Maestro (Aug 16, 2010)

They look great! Great job!

Where did you get these done? I want to have some custom ones done for myself, but can't seem to find anywhere.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

I purchased these from Lafitte Cork and Capsule. The prices are very reasonable as these were $.12 each and there are others for more and less, but these are the recommended ones and their biggest seller. The one time die cost is $100.00 and min. quanity of 1000ct. each time.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks nice, is there a nick in the cork your showing there?


----------



## Julie (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow Dan,

Those look great!!!!! I think they would look better in your avatar instead of YOUR CHIILDHOOD PICTURE!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 16, 2010)

they look great Dan!

are they printed or firebranded? other method?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree, your avatar sucks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

AlFulchino said:


> they look great Dan!
> 
> are they printed or firebranded? other method?



Forgive me Father, all I know is they had to make a die. My guess is firebranded. What do you think.

I had a wine maker here Saturday that had some silk screen printed. I can't even imagine the cost of that/


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I agree, your avatar sucks!



 Dang you'all happy now!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 16, 2010)

no need for forgiveness?

its a compliment...mine are also firebranded...and the die cost me about 350...so you got a great deal on that


----------



## Julie (Aug 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I agree, your avatar sucks!



LOL, yea Wade tell him!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

Much better, Thank you!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 16, 2010)

i meant to add.....i happenned to notice today that the clear bag that my corks come in make note that the corks have been treated w sulfites


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

I know when i open a bag of corks from george there is a strong presense of S02 which helps ensure me they have beentreated with care.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I know when i open a bag of corks from george there is a strong presense of S02 which helps ensure me they have beentreated with care.



These were sealed also and a hint of S02...what did Al say?


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd missed this initial thread. Awesome looking corks Dan.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 17, 2010)

wow, these are awesome. good job


----------

